# A Key With No Lock?



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

At the very end of our 30 minute PDI, the tech handed us a handful of keys. He said the silver one is for all the exterior storage, and the black ones are for entry doors. each key has a duplicate. So far we have found:

two black keys (one and a dup) for the front door 
two black keys for the rear door
two black keys for the bike door
two silver keys for the storage doors

we are left with a pair of black keys. Any idea what they are for?







We checked to see of one was a master, but it doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did they included a locking receiver hitch pin?

How about a lock on the spare tire?

Other then that, you might have keys to another Outback on your dealers lot.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm glad we only have 2 black and 2 silver








I carry enough keys anyway








Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Two black and two silver here, too.

Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm thinking of just leaving ONE of each door key at home. Too many keys. I like the security, but it gets worrysome. I've even labelled em all.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

4black, (1 pair for each door), 2 silver for the storage door. I have one set and the DW has the other. That way we don't have to play 'who has the key' if we are not together.

How many out there have changed out their CH751 silver keys? This has to be one of the most common keys made! I used to work for a company (Intergraph) and most of their file cabinet keys were also CH751. Don't mean to hijack the thread, just curious.

Dreamtimers


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have 2 black and 2 silver, and we purchased our own hitch lock, so we have 3 keys each. We bought those key holders that hook onto your belt or belt loop at Bass Pro and keep the Outback keys on those. The key chain has our names on it (isn't that clever) and we keep them separate from our other keys. I love the key holder as when going for a hike, they can just be attached to our belt loop and not worry about losing the keys.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Your CH751 will open over half of the lockable storage areas in the campground, as well as all of the lube oil lockers at a power plant, those lockable display cabinets in offices...

I didn't need one from the dealer, already had a few on my key ring.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

two black keys (deadbolt) here.
two silver keys (compartments and door) here

darrel


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

Well then. If anybody buys an Outback from Ingram RV in Eugene, and you are short a key, give me a holler, I will let you in your camper!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

2outbacks said:


> Well then. If anybody buys an Outback from Ingram RV in Eugene, and you are short a key, give me a holler, I will let you in your camper!
> [snapback]41798[/snapback]​


ROTFLMAO


----------



## macco (Apr 21, 2005)

Keys, keys, keys. Never enough keys. We have 2 black keys for the main dor and 2 for the bike door and 2 silver ones for the storage. We were over at Raccoon Lake in Indiana a couple of weeks ago and little did we know that if they door was locked and you walked out of the camper you better have your keys with you. Well my wife left her set in the camper and when we returned to camp she used my set to get into the camper. Then she walked out of the camper leaving both sets of keys inside and the door locked. We were in a panic. We were trying everything to break into our own Outback. Couldn't get it done so we went to another Outback owner we saw in the park...the only other one too...and asked them if we could try there keys to get into our Outback. Well there keys would not open our doors but they did open our storage doors. So then all we had to do was find a child small enough to fit under the storage compartment that was under the sofa. Funny thing was that once the little girl got in there she couldn't figure out how to unlock our door. So we had to send her skinny little father in after her. It is funny looking back on it now but was not fun at the time at all.

Macco


----------

